# WWAN DW5560 of Dell Laitude e6530 not working [solved]

## duxsco

Hi.

I decided to move from gentoo-sources-3.7.10 to the long-term kernel gentoo-sources-3.4.40 and clean up the config more thoroughly by removing everything unneeded. Now, nearly everything is built in. The only modules, I currently use are:

```
dasa ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vboxnetflt             12947  0 

vboxnetadp             17127  0 

vboxdrv              1778725  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

scsi_wait_scan           672  0
```

Everything works fine except the "Dell Wireless 5560 HSPA+ Mobile Broadband Mini-Card Device" (DW5560), which used to work under kernel version 3.7.10. Here are some informations:

```
dasa ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.55 (unavailable, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.4.40-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.40-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3340M_CPU_@_2.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:    16477084 total,  15374052 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Unknown

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3::gentoo, 3.2.3-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3::gentoo, 1.11.6::gentoo, 1.12.6::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

Repositories: x-usr_portage

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release 

/etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d 

/etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/tmp/usr_portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch 

protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch webrsync-gpg"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ 

http://mirror.opteamax.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ 

http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo 

http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

PKGDIR="/tmp/usr_portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp/var_tmp"

PORTDIR="/tmp/usr_portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC=""

USE="acpi aes avx bindist dts mmx sse sse2 sse4_1 ssse3"

Unset:  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND
```

The DW5560 is recognized:

```
dasa ~ # ls -l /dev/ttyACM*

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 166, 0 17. Apr 13:47 /dev/ttyACM0

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 166, 1 17. Apr 13:31 /dev/ttyACM1

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 166, 2 17. Apr 13:31 /dev/ttyACM2
```

Here are the parts of my kernel config which (I think) are relevant:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   [*] Network device support  --->

      <*>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

      <*>     PPP BSD-Compress compression

      <*>     PPP Deflate compression

      [*]     PPP filtering

      <*>     PPP MPPE compression (encryption) (EXPERIMENTAL)

      [*]     PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

      <*>     PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)

      <*>     PPP support for async serial ports

      <*>     PPP support for sync tty ports

   [*] USB support  --->

      <*>   Support for Host-side USB

      <*>   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support
```

Here is everything of the network options:

```
<*> Packet socket

   <*> Unix domain sockets

   < >   UNIX: socket monitoring interface

   < > PF_KEY sockets

   [*] TCP/IP networking

   [ ]   IP: multicasting

   [ ]   IP: advanced router

   [ ]   IP: kernel level autoconfiguration

   < >   IP: tunneling

   < >   IP: GRE demultiplexer

   [ ]   IP: ARP daemon support

   [ ]   IP: TCP syncookie support

   < >   IP: AH transformation

   < >   IP: ESP transformation

   < >   IP: IPComp transformation

   < >   IP: IPsec transport mode

   < >   IP: IPsec tunnel mode

   < >   IP: IPsec BEET mode

   < >   Large Receive Offload (ipv4/tcp)

   < >   INET: socket monitoring interface

   [ ]   TCP: advanced congestion control  --->

   [ ]   TCP: MD5 Signature Option support (RFC2385) (EXPERIMENTAL)

   < >   The IPv6 protocol  --->

   [ ] Security Marking

   [ ] Timestamping in PHY devices

   [*] Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)  --->

      [ ]   Network packet filtering debugging

      [ ]   Advanced netfilter configuration

            Core Netfilter Configuration  --->

               < > Netfilter LOG over NFNETLINK interface

               <*> Netfilter connection tracking support

               [ ]   Supply CT list in procfs (OBSOLETE)

               < >   FTP protocol support

               < >   IRC protocol support

               < >   NetBIOS name service protocol support

               < >   SIP protocol support

               < >   Connection tracking netlink interface

               -*- Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables)

                     *** Xtables combined modules ***

               < >   nfmark target and match support

                     *** Xtables targets ***

               < >   LOG target support

               < >   "NFLOG" target support

               < >   "TCPMSS" target support

                     *** Xtables matches ***

               <*>   "conntrack" connection tracking match support

               <*>   "state" match support

      < >   IP virtual server support  --->

            IP: Netfilter Configuration  --->

               <*> IPv4 connection tracking support (required for NAT)

               <*> IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)

               <*>   Packet filtering

               <*>     REJECT target support

               < >   ULOG target support

               < >   Full NAT

               < >   Packet mangling

               < >   raw table support (required for NOTRACK/TRACE)

   < > The DCCP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->

   < > The SCTP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->

   < > The RDS Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)

   < > The TIPC Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->

   < > Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM)

   < > Layer Two Tunneling Protocol (L2TP)  --->

   < > 802.1d Ethernet Bridging

   < > Distributed Switch Architecture support

   < > 802.1Q VLAN Support

   < > DECnet Support

   < > ANSI/IEEE 802.2 LLC type 2 Support

   < > The IPX protocol

   < > Appletalk protocol support

   < > CCITT X.25 Packet Layer (EXPERIMENTAL)

   < > LAPB Data Link Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

   < > Acorn Econet/AUN protocols (EXPERIMENTAL)

   < > WAN router

   < > Phonet protocols family

   < > IEEE Std 802.15.4 Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks support (EXPERIMENTAL)

   [ ] QoS and/or fair queueing  --->

   [ ] Data Center Bridging support

   < > B.A.T.M.A.N. Advanced Meshing Protocol

   < > Open vSwitch

   < > Network priority cgroup

   [ ] enable BPF Just In Time compiler

   Network testing  --->

      < > Packet Generator (USE WITH CAUTION)
```

This is the output in /var/log/messages:

```
Apr 17 14:16:02 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) starting connection 'T-Mobile(Telekom) Vorgabe'

Apr 17 14:16:02 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Apr 17 14:16:02 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Apr 17 14:16:02 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Apr 17 14:16:02 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Apr 17 14:16:02 localhost modem-manager[2870]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (registered -> connecting)

Apr 17 14:16:40 localhost modem-manager[2870]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (connecting -> registered)

Apr 17 14:16:40 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: <warn> GSM connection failed: (32) Busy

Apr 17 14:16:40 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'modem-busy') [40 120 23]

Apr 17 14:16:40 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: <warn> Activation (ttyACM0) failed for connection 'T-Mobile(Telekom) Vorgabe'

Apr 17 14:16:40 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Apr 17 14:16:40 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: <info> (ttyACM0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

Apr 17 14:16:54 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: <warn> GSM connection failed: (32) Busy

Apr 17 14:16:54 localhost NetworkManager[2843]: modem_prepare_result: assertion `state == NM_DEVICE_STATE_PREPARE' failed
```

I would like to know whether there is s.th. I need to check/uncheck in the linux config.Last edited by duxsco on Wed Apr 17, 2013 8:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## duxsco

I got it working after some trial and error by activating this:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   [*] USB support  --->

      <*>   Support for Host-side USB

         [*]     USB device class-devices (DEPRECATED)
```

----------

## duxsco

Activating "USB device class-devices (DEPRECATED)" didn't solve the problem, but this:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   [*] Network device support  --->

      USB Network Adapters  --->

         <*> Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework

            <*>   CDC NCM support
```

----------

